# TOUGH MUFF - Muffin Factory



## BuddytheReow (Feb 11, 2022)

My first real experience with a Muff was a stripboard build I made almost 2 years ago. It was the NYC reissue and wasn't really that impressed with it and didn't understand all the hype about Muffs. I also have a Boss Katana which has the Muff effect built into the amp itself and played around with it. Again, not really impressed and confused to all the hype. For the longest time I have been a distortion junkie (mostly cuz I'm a metalhead) and is probably the reason why I didn't really care for Muffs. Muffs don't really work with metal (there are subgenres that do work but I'm keeping it general here.) I had to get over that roadblock in order to really appreciate fuzz. Chuck's Muff contest got me building some interesting circuits and started down the Fuzz rabbit hole. Now I'm in a Fuzz phase in my building and playing since it's inspiring me to play other stuff other than the 'chugga-chuggas'.

Anyways...

Finished boxing this up late afternoon and spent about an hour with it last night and maybe a half hour this morning. If you're looking for a tweakable Muff or not sure which "variant" to build, then build this. This is one of the more complex builds I've done and really isn't for beginners. You should definitely have some finished builds and good soldering skills.

A few notes along the way...

I recently got a spool of solder and it really doesn't flow the greatest, but it works and it conducts. I also got a new soldering iron with digital temperature control which helped a lot. My solder tended to flow better around 400c and up. You can see the mediocre solder on some of the switches, but it's fully soldered and conducts.

For GE trannys I used a pair of 2n211s that I got from Small Bear right when they announced retirement. My TC-1 had the hFE around 60-70. I still need to build RG Keen's tester to confirm, but I am happy with the sound.

GE diodes I used 1n270.

The biggest PITA with this build was the drilling. So many friggin holes to drill to cut for the DIP switches! It also doesn't help that I only have a hand drill. I tried my hardest to keep things accurate and it turned out that way mostly. When taping on the drill template I guess I tilted the paper ever so slightly and you can see that the faceplate isn't 100% parallel. The perfectionist in me wants me to gouge my eyes out, but the guitar player in me thinks it's fine and you've got bigger fish to fry and scales to practice.

The DIP switch board was really intimidating at first since I've never tackled something like this before. This thread really helped.





						SOLVED - Muffin Factory: DIP switch board orientation
					

Hey folks,  So, I'm in the middle of finalizing a Muffin Factory build. However, while putting together the DIP switch board, I discovered what could potentially be a colossal f#$%-up. Seems the switch assignments don't line up with the labels on the faceplate. So...did I screw up and install...




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




I put the header pins on the main board first and then dry fitted everything in the enclosure. Getting all the switches and pots to line up was a pain, but I enjoyed the challenge! I decided to have the DIP board as close to the enclosure as possible and luckily the friction held up the daughterboard while I soldered it on.

Comments about the sound...

It's a Muff. No matter which switch you hit it will sound like a Muff. Some of the switches give a big difference in sound, some are more subtle, and some IMO don't really do a whole a lot. It was, er still is, a lot of fun flipping all those switches and hearing the sound difference. I did think about posting a demo of this, but there are too many damn switches to give you everything. If you enjoy Muffs, then build this.

I still need to decide on the enclosure art, but I think with the faceplate taking up most of it I think I'll just do a solid color. We'll see when the weather gets a bit warmer.

Thanks all,

BuddytheReow


----------



## jimilee (Feb 11, 2022)

Daaaaaaamn


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 11, 2022)

I have like 3 muff boards waiting to be populated, In retrospect I should have just done this…lol… maybe I will just because it looks like fun.


----------



## princeofyams (Feb 11, 2022)

That's gorgeous! 

I just got done saying "dips will never move once you've got the sound"... I stand corrected.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 11, 2022)

The faceplate makes a HUGE difference and worth the extra $10. This makes it look more professional. I’m thinking a line green color and calling it “Tough Muff”. Will let that sit for a few weeks


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 23, 2022)

Finally got around to priming this the other day and starting the painting process. I kind of like this orange. Found it in my wife's craft box called "Pumpkin". The knobs and faceplate are just posing for the nice photographer man


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 23, 2022)

Brushes down, everyone! Not 100% finished but it’s pretty close. I’m gonna do some cleanup on this probably tomorrow since it’s still a bit messy in spots.


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 23, 2022)

That looks amazerballs with the Pumpkin ( an appropriate Muff colour IMO ).

After a few years of studying Muffs, I’m finally building my first, and second. Waiting on parts 
I have the same PCB and faceplate…

Those blue dip-switches are going to pop even more with the pumpkin! 😻
Your build is very inspiring as is your detailed post!


----------



## nkt$275 (Feb 23, 2022)

OMG - 4 square holes!  You are brave!
And on 1 pedal.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 23, 2022)

Here's the Version 1 from 2019 with my own Graphic :





						Muffin Factory V.1
					

A very versatile Muff if you have your Favourite settings written down! So much to Dial in with a Good eye and something Pointy. Used Sanyo 2SD30 Germanium's with 62 hfe give or take depending on the weather ! Raw Enclosure with Top finished with Automotive Clear Coat.




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## fig (Feb 23, 2022)

nkt$275 said:


> OMG - 4 square holes!  You are brave!
> And on 1 pedal.


There _really _only needs to be one hole, and need not be perfect. The faceplate takes care of it. 

Excellent build!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 23, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> That looks amazerballs with the Pumpkin ( an appropriate Muff colour IMO ).
> 
> After a few years of studying Muffs, I’m finally building my first, and second. Waiting on parts
> I have the same PCB and faceplate…
> ...


Very kind. My advice for this build is to take your time: make sure each components has a good solder joint, drilling the large hold out for the DIP switches, and mounting the dip switches. See OP for thread link. Also socket the GE parts


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 23, 2022)

fig said:


> There _really _only needs to be one hole, and need not be perfect. The faceplate takes care of it.
> 
> Excellent build!


Yea. That faceplate saved me some time from filing down all those burrs


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 23, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Very kind. My advice for this build is to take your time: make sure each components has a good solder joint, drilling the large hold out for the DIP switches, and mounting the dip switches. See OP for thread link. Also socket the GE parts


Thanks. Good advice. I’ve got a lot of other Muffs to build before I tackle this one — the idea being:
 get to know what I like and then include all my faves in this one permutable MegaMuffentity.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 27, 2022)

Stock a fork in it. It’s finally done!

Behold, the TOUGH MUFF

Simple acrylic paint with 4 coats of clear coat


----------



## Diynot (Feb 27, 2022)

Do I know the Muffin Man? Not personally, but I hear he’s one tough muff’r. Very nice work BTreow


----------



## BuddytheReow (Feb 27, 2022)

Diynot said:


> Do I know the Muffin Man? Not personally, but I hear he’s one tough muff’r. Very nice work BTreow


Thanks!


----------



## Barry (Feb 27, 2022)

Looks great!


----------

